# Does your GSP/Dog whine?



## JohnBenoit09

I have an 8 month old German Shorthaired Pointer that is an excellent dog except for the fact that he is VERY vocal. He barks at appropriate times, but my problem is related to him whining. He whines most of the time that he is inside the house or just at any moment no matter of the location. Example: I will be in my bedroom doing homework while he is in my room with me to eat, play, or sleep. He will begin to whine for no reason. Another example is when he is outside with me working or playing and he will do it for no reason. Inside the house he will whine constantly so we will let him out, but then he whines to come back in. Leaving him inside or outside ignoring him for hours only makes it worse.

Now I can understand that he may whine when we are outside playing or working on drills due to becoming hyped up and being very excited, which I can deal with no problem. I do not understand why he whines when in my room or in other places. He doesn't need to use the restroom or need water or food or any toy; he just will whine for no reason! I have tried to help the issue by not giving him attention at all, giving the command "NO", and also by giving him attention or playing with him. None seem to have any effect.

I have tried every technique that I have read about or could think of. The Vet even said he was very vocal and it could be because of just young age and he will grow out of it. A dog trainer that handles hunting dogs has even said he sure does whine all the time and that he has never seen a dog do it to his extent. The trainer also said it could just be of his young age. 

Is there anything else that I could try or is his whining possibly due to him being from a hyper high activity breed that just tends to whine or be very vocal? I work/play with him alot and so the issue isn't because he should get more exercise. I know he doesn't have separation anxiety. I have worked him in the feild to the point of no energy left, but when he is laying down or playing with his toys he just "communicates" by whining to himself it seems like. What would be your thought? 

I have read, asked, and tried everything that I think could work. I have done all ways at a constant rate so he can associate "NO", or not paying him attention to try and end it, but nothing has helped. I have him e-collar trained and should I start giving him a "nick" or "stimulation" when he whines and try that out? 

So, can anyone help me out or is it due to his nature of his breed or age?

-Thanks!


----------



## Nitram4891

JohnBenoit09 said:


> I have an 8 month old German Shorthaired Pointer that is an excellent dog except for the fact that he is VERY vocal. He barks at appropriate times, but my problem is related to him whining. He whines most of the time that he is inside the house or just at any moment no matter of the location. Example: I will be in my bedroom doing homework while he is in my room with me to eat, play, or sleep. He will begin to whine for no reason. Another example is when he is outside with me working or playing and he will do it for no reason. Inside the house he will whine constantly so we will let him out, but then he whines to come back in. Leaving him inside or outside ignoring him for hours only makes it worse.
> 
> Now I can understand that he may whine when we are outside playing or working on drills due to becoming hyped up and being very excited, which I can deal with no problem. I do not understand why he whines when in my room or in other places. He doesn't need to use the restroom or need water or food or any toy; he just will whine for no reason! I have tried to help the issue by not giving him attention at all, giving the command "NO", and also by giving him attention or playing with him. None seem to have any effect.
> 
> I have tried every technique that I have read about or could think of. The Vet even said he was very vocal and it could be because of just young age and he will grow out of it. A dog trainer that handles hunting dogs has even said he sure does whine all the time and that he has never seen a dog do it to his extent. The trainer also said it could just be of his young age.
> 
> Is there anything else that I could try or is his whining possibly due to him being from a hyper high activity breed that just tends to whine or be very vocal? I work/play with him alot and so the issue isn't because he should get more exercise. I know he doesn't have separation anxiety. I have worked him in the feild to the point of no energy left, but when he is laying down or playing with his toys he just "communicates" by whining to himself it seems like. What would be your thought?
> 
> I have read, asked, and tried everything that I think could work. I have done all ways at a constant rate so he can associate "NO", or not paying him attention to try and end it, but nothing has helped. I have him e-collar trained and should I start giving him a "nick" or "stimulation" when he whines and try that out?
> 
> So, can anyone help me out or is it due to his nature of his breed or age?
> 
> -Thanks!



Are you sure it's a "he"?  


In all seriousness I wouldn't mess with the E collar on this at all.  When you tried to ignore him, or give him attention, or another method, how long did you stick with it?  If you didnt give it a couple weeks you probably didn't try that method long enough.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Thanks for the reply. I have tried each method that I have read on for several weeks. When I would try the "NO" method I would only use this for a month. Then I would try paying him no attention for a period of time and not include "NO" to see if one of the methods would work better than the other. He just came in my room to sleep and eat, needless to say, he has been whining already!


----------



## Nitram4891

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have tried each method that I have read on for several weeks. When I would try the "NO" method I would only use this for a month. Then I would try paying him no attention for a period of time and not include "NO" to see if one of the methods would work better than the other. He just came in my room to sleep and eat, needless to say, he has been whining already!



How long does he whine for?  Non stop for hours?


----------



## BirdNut

He may be in some kind of pain-has your vet done a complete physical?  Checked hips etc.  You might need to get more than one opinion.  I know of an excellent vet in the Conyers area, but probably too far for you to go.

I would rule out any physical problem.  I would not use the e-collar for this.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

He has been checked by the vet and he is very healthy and has no problems at all health wise. He will whine while in my room for a few minutes then will either fall asleep or will play with a toy and will quit whining for the most part. When he is awake and is inside the house he will just walk around and whine for several minutes until he becomes occupied by another task. There are times where he doesn't, but its just an annoying problem that I want to take care of now rather than when he is older. When he was just weeks old he was always vocal and would roll around, itch himself, and play with a toy all while whining. Its like he is talking to himself! Even when he is with other dogs (which he is around dogs 24/7) he still whines the same.


----------



## BirdNut

About to duck and cover...

Might be the hound coming out.


----------



## Nimrod71

I have a male and female and neither whine.  The male doesn't given much trouble except he's a cribber, he eats his houses, a house will last him about 6 months.  Both pens are 4 ft. wide and have 16 ft runs.  The female is and escape artist.  She will eat through regular dog wire within a day.  I now use horse wire for their pens.  She will climb 6 ft wire like its got steps.  Her pen looks like a prison yard with electric fence on top.  But neither whine.


----------



## wilber85

JohnBenoit09 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have tried each method that I have read on for several weeks. When I would try the "NO" method I would only use this for a month. Then I would try paying him no attention for a period of time and not include "NO" to see if one of the methods would work better than the other. He just came in my room to sleep and eat, needless to say, he has been whining already!



I agree...definitely no ecollar.  

Sounds like the dog is not getting worked hard enough or he is just bored.  Do you have a bike or an ATV?  I would run him hard and see if he will still whine.  

Dont respond to the whining no matter what.  Ignore at all costs.


----------



## muckalee

Every German Shorthaired Pointer I have ever known whined....... when he/she knew they had to run against a pointer


----------



## Setter Jax

I'm not a professional dog trainer, or vet.  I can only advise based on my own personal experience. I don't think it's a breed specific problem you are having. I think your pup might have an anxiety problem. Pups go through developmental stages and when they are going from a pup to an adult dog sometimes they have anxiety.  Google dog anxiety and read up on it.  I had a Boykin that did the same thing around the same age. I had switched from 1st shift to 2nd shift at work and messed up his routine.  Be consistent, feed at the same time, take him for walks and runs make sure he gets plenty of exercise, do not give into the whining.  I concur with the other gentlemen's comments, I would not recommend the use an e-collar for this.  My Boykin outgrew the whining eventually, but he still barks like he is talking to you or other dogs. lol.  Good luck.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Thanks alot for the responses. I read tons of material on hunting dogs and have trained him well, but just can't find a reason behind his whining. I will look into the anxiety problems and see what I can come up with. Again, I know he is a dog that NEEDS to burn off energy. ( I have seen what happens when he doesn't run around hard during the day. Lets just say he is off the walls! ) I run him and work him hard to release his energy, but he still whines here and there. I have read on the whining issue on thegundogforum and saw several other individuals asking for help for the same thing. I just hope its a stage he will out grow. -Thanks again!


----------



## fscavs

You described my German Shepherd perfectly.  He wouldn't lay down and relax, but will pace and anxiously whine constantly.  I just started ignoring him.  He's getting rewarded when he whines, even if it's just the attention of you looking at him or scolding him.  Completely ignore him.  Don't pet him, don't let him in or out (bathroom breaks are on a strict sx), don't even look at him when he whines.  He'll soon realize that it's not working.  You can reward him a pet, or treat, or verbal praise when he lays down and is quiet immediately stopping if he jumps up.  He'll soon break the habit. Teaching him sit/stay command will help speed things up as well. My GSD is two and a half now.  Only time he whines is when he is in his kennel and needs to go potty. 

Also if you been gone and come home, don't make a big fuss over him as soon as you walk in the door.  This can build quite an anxiety issue for a dog.  Again ignore him for a while untill he settles. It's mostly a bad habit, and will take a little time for him to get out of it. 

Be sure he gets plenty of exercise daily and plenty of "play time outside" with you.  But insist that inside he must behave and   remain calm.


----------



## goose buster

I have a 4 yr old male that has been doing it all his life.It's just part of his personality.I hate it it drives me nuts. Tried everything nothing works, sorry.


----------



## rapid fire

Mine wines when she's in the fence and I'm outside the fence.  Drives me up the wall.  I would rather she just bark.  She will stop for about 10 minutes at a time if I tell her to.  I live with it, but don't like it.


----------



## gsppurist

I have had several and 2 of the three whined.  Run them, run them a lot.  It does help.


----------

